# What helped me fight DP



## evman25 (Oct 15, 2012)

1. Prozac (which i no longer need)

2. Exercise

3. Eating healthy

4. Socialization (very difficult)

5. Hope


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been on prozac for nearly 12 weeks and I still have DP. Seems like you were one of the lucky ones that it worked for. I have had DP 6 months now, hope gets less and less each day.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe prozac isnt working for you did you ever think of that?? maybe its actually making it worse??


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

FYI, since taking the prozac my DP has improved actually! It just hasn't gone altogether. Ok.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

idk it doesnt sound like it based on most of your posts dp natrually improves with time even if you dont feel recovered


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

I would agree with all but the bottom 2 been most important

Socialising and carrying on with your life stops it from been a problem, and things that aren't causing problems become easier to forget about.

Hope and remaining positive adds to above by letting you get on with stuff instead of dwelling on it and feeling sorry for yourself which doesn;t help anyone

Rich


----------



## Marcuse (May 17, 2009)

Prozac worked for great for me in the sense that it made me more mellow and thus helped me in not focusing on the DP every single waking hour.


----------

